# High end hand grinders?



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hand grinders are something I've never looked into before.

Anyone got any suggestions for a high end hand grinder easily available in the UK.

Also what sort of quality could i expect from a hand grinder? As good coffee as say a mazzer mini? Mignon?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@MWJB knows more than a thing or two about brewed coffee and hand grinders. Perhaps would be kind enough to share some of his excellent knowledge?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Benjijames28 said:


> Hand grinders are something I've never looked into before.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for a high end hand grinder easily available in the UK.
> 
> Also what sort of quality could i expect from a hand grinder? As good coffee as say a mazzer mini? Mignon?


For espresso? Think long & hard before buying a hand grinder. That feeling when you have lovingly ground, weighed & tamped a double dose by hand & then get a gusher may have you reaching for the instant! 

Don't think in terms of "quality" either (you are more responsible for beverage quality than a normally functioning grinder), think more in terms of noise, portability, low retention, small footprint.

Great for brewed coffee though, less care and feeding than electric grinders, coarser grinds than espresso so faster to grind for the same dose weight. Lido grinders are available from Coffee Hit, try Dear Green or Machina Espresso for a Feldgrind.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

MWJB said:


> For espresso? Think long & hard before buying a hand grinder. That feeling when you have lovingly ground, weighed & tamped a double dose by hand & then get a gusher may have you reaching for the instant!
> 
> Don't think in terms of "quality" either (you are more responsible for beverage quality than a normally functioning grinder), think more in terms of noise, portability, low retention, small footprint.
> 
> Great for brewed coffee though, less care and feeding than electric grinders, coarser grinds than espresso so faster to grind for the same dose weight. Lido grinders are available from Coffee Hit, try Dear Green or Machina Espresso for a Feldgrind.


Would something like a feldgrind be suitable for espresso?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

From what I've read, a Feld will grind ok for espresso, but it'll take a fair bit longer than it would at coarser settings. Labour of love springs to mind. (Bear in mind I have not tried, I am waiting for the Aergrind, for cold brew, it will probably turn up about Christmas LOL!)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Benjijames28 said:


> Would something like a feldgrind be suitable for espresso?


It's stepless & will certainly go fine enough, but it'll take a lot of turns.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Lido E would be good for espresso ( as well as brewed, lido 2 and 3 are more suited to brewed as the fine adjustment is not there which is with the E) or if portability is not an issue a Pharos, both available from Coffee Hit (not cheap though).

Hope of help

John


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It depends on your budget and ideally one popping up on the forum but the HG1 is the best of the best for espresso although if a bean is relatively lightly roasted it is hard work.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I've got a bunch of hand grinders that I often use for espresso. I don't think it's that much effort, especially once you figure out a good grinding technique (caveat: I have been known to get seriously frustrated grinding peaberries with the Pharos). As others have said, grinders to look out for are those from knock (feldgrind, hausgrind upcoming aergrind), orphan espresso (lido e and Pharos) and possibly something like the commandante (although I don't know if it's truly stepless). The Rosco grinders are amazing but not readily available but if you find one it's worth considering. I've never even seen a hg1 in the wild so can't comment on it.

For espresso, advantages of hand grinders are the cost, low maintenance, low rentention, quiet and a free work out. Disadvantages are the small burr size (apart from Pharos and hg1) and the effort required.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I typed out a reply which suggested a HG1 seen as OP mentioned high end (and not many other hand grinders other than say a Versalab cost more) before the previous five replies but then didn't bother as wasn't sure if OP was considering hand grinders costing over say two to three hundred pounds?

Also I hoped @unoll would offer a more detailed reply after seeing his signature. Quite the collection of hand grinders and brew methods! 

See above post.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Also I hoped @unoll would offer a more detailed reply


I can go into more detail no worries, but I was prioritising my bacon sandwich when I bashed that out☺. Anything you're particularly interested in me talking about?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There's also the Kinu Grinders. A couple of people here have it. @Stanic have the M68 - same burrs as the Pharos (there are a few videos here), and the M47, which is more a portable hand grinder.

I've ordered one myself, and should arrive soon (is in transit, but DHL made a mess of the delivery so it's taking longer than expected).

My advice is to watch the various videos for the grinders you are targeting and see how you would fit into that routine. Obvious sometimes the "operator" makes more of an issue than what it needs be, and that's for any type of grinder.

One of the big issues about single-dosing grinders, which all the manual hand grinders mentioned here are, is static. There are ways to reduce it, but it cannot be eliminated.

If you are more more than 1-2 coffees per session, a electric grinder may make more sense.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Your previous reply was plenty detailed for OP, I'm sure with regards to whether to opt for a hand grinder for espresso duties or go the electrical route.

I've only tried a few hand grinders and after making a few moka pots, first thought that went through my head is...this seems too much like hard work! Time to look into a small electrical grinder for brewed duties. Which I purchased, although have never used, ha ha.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Benjijames28 said:


> Hand grinders are something I've never looked into before.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for a high end hand grinder easily available in the UK.
> 
> Also what sort of quality could i expect from a hand grinder? As good coffee as say a mazzer mini? Mignon?


It's just a thought but if you are thinking of getting a hand grinder just to tide you over until you get a good electric grinder then any of those mentioned here would be great, I'm sure. Then, once you are set up with your electric one, you could sell the hand grinder probably for a good chunk of what you paid for it.

Or keep looking for a really good s/h electric . . .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> One of the big issues about single-dosing grinders, which all the manual hand grinders mentioned here are, is static. There are ways to reduce it, but it cannot be eliminated.


What methods are those, spraying beans lightly with water before grinding?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I was totally unaware of the kinu stuff until now. The m68 looks ace I know it's ridiculous but I'm getting another case of GAS coming on ☺


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

unoll said:


> I was totally unaware of the kinu stuff until now. The m68 looks ace I know it's ridiculous but I'm getting another case of GAS coming on ☺


Is GAS the same as upgradeitus?

I reckon you've got room for a couple more hand grinders in your signature


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

GAS = Gear Acquisition Syndrome

Very serious illness to have and something I've battled with for years now☺


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> What methods are those, spraying beans lightly with water before grinding?


Yes.

Also, someone said that you can leave it for 2-3 mins (impractical really) but for the static charge to dissipate.

Gently tapping the grinder to dislodge any static charged grinds so they end up in the filter basket is yet another less orthodox method.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,can't comment on easy availability in the UK but both grinders I've got are really good, for espresso or other methods. Of course there is some manual effort required.





 is making of a drip coffee using Feldgrind.

Hope this helps.


----------

